#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Renewal of retirement visa

## donald36

I use the 800,000 cash qualification to renew my visa --every year there seems to be a different number of months that the money has to be in the account --can someone tell me what is the latest rule

----------


## Thetyim

I assume you mean an extension of stay because a visa cannot be renewed.

Money must be in bank 2 months for first extension and 3 months for subsequent extensions

----------


## superman

Surely 3 months for the first, and 2 months there after ?

----------


## Thetyim

^
Nope.
Most applicants arrive here on a Non Imm O visa which gives them a 90 day stay.
That means they cannot open a bank account and deposit money in time for an extension application. So first time extension applicants only have to show the money deposited for 2 months.

----------


## superman

Okay I apologize and stand corrected. But I always put my money in at 2 months and they accept.

----------


## Thetyim

Yes they do feel free to add or ignore the rules sometimes, which office do you use ?

----------


## superman

Korat.

----------


## Thetyim

The problem is the staff get rotated quite often, about every three years I would guess.
So you get used to the two month deposit and then next time you go the staff has changed and you have another set of rules.

----------


## donald36

Thankyou thetyim i shall do 3 months to be on the safe side

----------


## khun Per

Thetyim is correct, the rule is (minimum) 3 month and has been that for some years now.

----------


## burilad

Hi Can anyone tell me about an over 50s visa and if they exist ? I am coming up to be 50 and really want move to Thailand on a more perm basis I can not seem to find any info here

----------


## navynine

Where are you from? A couple of diff. answers depending on applying in home country or after arrival in thailand

----------


## Norton

> Hi Can anyone tell me about an over 50s visa and if they exist ?


Go to your home country Thai Embassy website.

----------


## burilad

I am from the Jersey Channel islands I found some info on it about health check, police check etc.. My plane would be to move there in 3 or 4 years time and dont really want to marry a Thai girl to do that. In believe you can get a 12 month visa as long as you have 800,000 Bhy in the bank or a monthly income of £1,600.

----------


## Norton

Assume you carry a UK passport. All you need to know is here.

Non-Immigrant Visa Category

----------


## Thormaturge

> Hi Can anyone tell me about an over 50s visa and if they exist ? I am coming up to be 50 and really want move to Thailand on a more perm basis I can not seem to find any info here


What you are referring to is the retirement visa.

 The rules seem to vary from year to year but essentially I believe you need:

  A) either ThB 800,000 in a Thai bank for three months;
or B) evidence of investment income or pension income of ThB 800,000 per annum.

  C) Health certificate from a Thai doctor;

  D) Sense of humour

  E) To have reached your 50th birthday.

  F) Letter from your Embassy certifying you are of good character (ie you aren't "wanted" in your home country).

 You cannot work (legally) on these visas.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Sorry that is wrong, Thorma
He is asking about a retirement visa not a retirement extension

----------


## Thormaturge

^

 OK criminal record from Scotland Yard and Medical Cert from UK doctor for the first one.  

 Still need the sense of humour though.

----------


## Thetyim

> Still need the sense of humour though.


Absolutely
I have just been looking at the UK Thai Embassy and Cardiff Thai Consulate websites
They contradict each other about OA visa

----------


## OhOh

For those *criminals* and those that *are infected with a contagious disease*. :Smile: 

This is from the Hull Consulate web site:: www.thaiconsul.co.uk

http://www.thaiconsul.co.uk/download...20110408102621

http://www.thaiconsul.co.uk/download...20110408102727

For a NON-IMMIGRANT VISA Category “O” (Valid for a year)

Page 2 of 8

_" Visiting Thailand as retired person aged 50 years and over
    Evidence required: Copy of UK bank statement showing income of minimum £900.00 per month."_

"Non-Immigrant Visas are available with single entry or with multiple entries. The single entry visa has validity of three months from date of issue. Multiple entry visa has validity of twelve months from date of issue. On arrival in Thailand each entry allows a stay of maximum 90 days. All entries must be made within the validity of the visa.

On first arrival in Thailand pass through Thai Immigration where you will be granted a 90-day stay and will receive stamp in your passport giving the date you enter (ADMITTED) and the date by which you must exit (UNTIL). Do not stay in Thailand beyond that exit (UNTIL) date or you will be fined on leaving the country and could be detained. It is not permitted to stay in Thailand continuously for more than 90 days. *With a multiple entry visa* it is necessary to visit a Thai Immigration Border Control Office before your 90-day stay expires, exit Thailand in to a neighbouring country and re-enter to activate your next 90-day stay. This can be done every 90 days until all entries have been used within validity of visa."

They also accept a lump sum, evidence from a paper or downloaded UK bank statement, showing £10,800+  (£900 x 12) in lieu of the £900 per month. Call them in advance to confirm amount.

Along with some photos and the visa application form, nothing else is required. This has been in affect from 1st Jan 2011.

Fees
Non-Immigrant visa:	one entry = 45.00, multiple entries = £100.00

Very helpful and efficient lady, if you want to visit personally.

Mods - feel free to delete if thought to be an unsuitable post.

----------


## Thetyim

^
This is getting silly.
That does not concur with the Thai Embassy website.  :Smile: 

current income the amount equivalent to Thai currency at least 800,000 Baht or monthly income 65,000 Baht. (approximately GBP 14,000.00/annum)

Upon arrival in Thailand, the actual length of stay (1 year) will be determined and granted at Immigration check - point.

http://thaiembassyuk.org.uk/?q=node/51

----------


## OhOh

> ^
> This is getting silly.
> That does not concur with the Thai Embassy website. 
> 
> current income the amount equivalent to Thai currency at least 800,000 Baht or monthly income 65,000 Baht. (approximately GBP 14,000.00/annum)
> 
> Upon arrival in Thailand, the actual length of stay (1 year) will be determined and granted at Immigration check - point.
> 
> Non-Immigrant Visa Category


The *Hull Thai Consulate* has different criteria which is why I posted it. As for it being silly, when has that stopped the Thais in the passed?

I am only the messenger, I don't write the embassy or consulate visa requirements.

It is also for a "NON-IMMIGRANT VISA Category “O” " which is not the same as a "Non-Immigrant Visa Category “O-A” (Long Stay)" which is on the Thai Embassy London web site.

The difference that I can ascertain is the "O" visa requires an exit from Thailand every 90 days.

 For the "O-A" you do not need to exit Thailand but visit an in country Thai Immigration Office/by post by fill up the form TM.47 ", you also need:

1. a UK police check, 
2. a UK medical check, 
3. £16,000 in UK Bank (80,000/50=16,000)
4. Lastly a reference letter from your UK bank.

As I said if this is too much info please delete.

----------


## OhOh

My mistake looking again at the OP he is looking for the extension as you say not a visa.

I am talking about the availability of a annual Thai visa for someone over 50 years old.

Thai Embassy (London) web site:

"Category "O" with multiple entries	
Pension earners or Applicants over 50 years of age, following document is required;  

 - 1. Pension statement if the applicant is a pension earner, *or* Proof of income with a minimum of £900.00 per month or
 - 2. Thai Spouse visa with a copy of marriage certificate and passport or Thai ID of    spouse"

Thai Consulate Hull:

Category "O" with multiple entries

"" Visiting Thailand as retired person aged 50 years and over
Evidence required: Copy of UK bank statement showing income of minimum £900.00 per month.""

----------


## burilad

Thanks guys Think i got it now I think i need to apply from the U.K and not when i am In Thailand. I turn 50 next year have a girlfriend there But no way i want get tied down with anyone ( Except for fun ) in the near future. I feel i would be better to keep my money in the U.K and as i bank with HSBC i hope i can open an account in Thailand so i can transfer money from the u.k as and when i need it. I plan a few more trips to Thailand in the near future, so wonderd if there is any thing i could do now to set my plans for the future Any ideas ? Thanks again guys Its so helpful getting good feedback

----------


## splitpin100

Has anyone used a visa agency to get a retirement visa in Pattaya? I  know its not technically legal, but they do all the "bank" work for you.

I have been quoted B22,000 to do this with a well know firm, cheaper than getting a flight to  Europe, i have the B800,000 to put in the bank, but its invested.

----------


## splitpin100

> ^
> Nope.
> Most applicants arrive here on a Non Imm O visa which gives them a 90 day stay.
> That means they cannot open a bank account and deposit money in time for an extension application. So first time extension applicants only have to show the money deposited for 2 months.



Wrong

Just about anyone can open a bank account in Thailand, my friend on a 3 week holiday opened one with K-Bank to deposit his holiday cash

----------


## superman

^ I have to admit my mate, who comes to Pattaya 3 times a year for a month at a time, was also able to open an account. Don't know which bank though. He had to do it because he was stopped when leaving the UK with a large wad of cash. He now transfers it.

----------


## Thetyim

^ & ^^
Try reading the post before making stupid replies

----------

